# Curious



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok so I have lot's of fancy bikes and recently acquired an as new (10 miles and I beleive it) 05 Team Health Net Edition TCR Comp w/aero fork and absolutely love it - it is an XL (6'-4" - 240 - 46 years young) - I keep on hearing the new ones are stiffer - not sure f I would view this as a benefit. I think the current ride is very quick and pretty comfortable. BTW the bike is full Dura Ace and came with Dura Ace low profile Carbon tubular wheels that I have yet to even try out. Currently using a 7800 hub laced to an open pro and Mavi SSC SL in the front - tires are mismatched as well.

Got a fabulous price on the rig - but more importantly the fit is very comfortable - despite the perched position - first compavt bike I have owned that I am definitely at the beginning of the fit range - this might account for the perched feeling - but nonetheless the bike fit is terrific however the longest ride I have done so far is 55 miles.

Curious as to differences - if any are actually meaningful.

Thanks


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

curious too.....

was this a "team bike"...and who onthe team is big enough to need an xl


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*??*

No idea - but you could check ebay for completed listings - it may be there.


----------

